# 1993 honda civic



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

how many miles will this car do? 

will it go over 200,000 ?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, definitely. But what is it, saloon, coupe, hatchback? Which country are you in, they differ by country?

You'll need a good history (in other words, lady owners :grin and if it's been serviced well at the correct intervals, it should run to 260/270k miles before needing a change. A very solid engine block usually, that can run as a takeaway delivery for years on end after hitting walls. :grin:


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

http://www.dchgardenahonda.com/used_vehicle_details.htm?vehicleId=0e1c32bd4046381e010a5314a8dbde26

they gave me a good deal .. 

but i need something that will last ... not just 2 - 3 years .. 
if it really lasts 260k then it shouldnt be too bad right>?


thansk ~!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, looking at that vaguely, it certainly looks crash damaged for sure, front and back.

Normally all 93 Civics are well over 200K now, which makes me doubt the reading to some extent...

You should check the under bonnet, I can't tell how it'll run like this without being close and inspecting it, and then take it for a good spin. Throw it in 1st and rev it higher whilst driving to check for white smoke, and check the gear dropping for any clunks and noises. Always keep an eye out for smoke while you push it a little.

If the engine and inner components are OK, the car will hold 250k+ before something starts to give trouble. The weather where you live is also impactual on such older vehicles, mainly the cold.

2 years I would say is about the safety limit for me, yup, but based on a good history. Have you looked up the VIN?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My parents' old 84 Civic gave out after 150,000 harsh miles.


----------



## dmac07 (Oct 26, 2008)

i got a 93 honda civic..bought tha car not runnin. i put a new ignitor on thats located in tha distributor cap. also a relay right by the hood pop latch. it ran great for a few hours and as i was goin around a turn it seemed like it was runnin out of gas. ended up it quit gettin fire to tha plugs. i changed tha ignitor again and tried a few other things but im at a dead end. does anyone know why it not gettin fire????


----------

